# Hunting Dog Trainers In Texas



## jrplake06 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a friend that is training his dog in the Dallas area and i was wanting to send my lab to work with his golden at the same trainer. Needless to say he was very unwilling to give me the name and number of the trainer, we are very competitive, can yall point me in the direction of the best trainer in Texas, close to the Dallas or Lubbock area would be great!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

You might have better luck posting it on this site's Retriever Training Forum...

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

If you really are that competitive, it would be a pretty big embarassment to own a lab that is outdone by your buddies golden golden :lol:


----------

